
Tell HN: Enigmail 2.0 to automatically encrypt e-mails - vx17h
It&#x27;s four days ago the pEp-Development branch was merged into the master source code repository of Enigmail, meaning the pretty Easy privacy (p≡p) technology is now at Enigmail&#x27;s core to encrypt e-mails:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sourceforge.net&#x2F;p&#x2F;enigmail&#x2F;source&#x2F;ci&#x2F;382c7dc3cc84a0fa9648ad5f7054e725d32eda22&#x2F;log&#x2F;?path=<p>In fact, for novice users (or such without OpenPGP setup), the new p≡p scheme will be used (as &quot;junior mode&quot;) to automatically create keys and distribute them to the communication partners: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;pEpCouncil&#x2F;status&#x2F;792233350463447040<p>p≡p has a broad, cross-platform approach as how to automatically encrypt all &quot;written digital communications&quot;.<p>Furtherly, its technologic core (p≡p engine) underwent a code audit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pep.foundation&#x2F;blog&#x2F;press-release--pep-releases-first-code-audit-of-the-pep-engine&#x2F;index.html<p>A beta of Enigmail&#x2F;p≡p will be launched at Mozilla Festival in London, this Sun: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;pEpCouncil&#x2F;status&#x2F;791575091343687680<p>Good video talks explaining what p≡p actually is, were given at the GNU Hacker Meeting (GHM) in Rennes, France:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gnunet.org&#x2F;ghm2016
======
MatoBo
For whoever doesn't know what Enigmail is... it's a security add-on for
Mozilla Thunderbird. It allows you to use OpenPGP to encrypt and digitally
sign your emails and to decrypt and verify the messages received.

------
X86BSD
Will this be supported in Postbox 5? I know enigmail 1.2 is but I won't pull
the trigger on Postbox 5 yet until I can confirm this add on will work with
it.

~~~
vx17h
That should be possible, because IMHO Postbox (as a fork) also works with
Enigmail.

~~~
X86BSD
"I can neither confirm nor deny this will work." :) Possible and does are a
little different :)

~~~
vx17h
Well, first of all: does it work now with Enigmail v1.9.5? That would be good
sign already. We will have to try ...

~~~
X86BSD
Well Postbox lists a link to Enigmail 1.2.3. So it's a little outdated. Which
makes me wonder when or IF the enigmail folks will make 2.0 available for
postbox.

------
aleken
Will pep handle key exchanging as well? Looks interesting, but I can't find
out if/how it handles this?

~~~
vx17h
Yes, the public key is just attached to the outgoing messages and
automatically imported by p≡p-capable software.

That's kind of a TOFU (Trust On First Use) approach, but you can verify trust
by comparing the fingerprints, in p≡p by default represented as dictionary
words in your natural language (somewhat similar to Signal). That's suitable
for comparison by phone (=> quickly done).

~~~
XorNot
Is there an indication of trust status? I.e. "auto imported" vs. Manually
verified, and more importantly what happens when fingerprints change?

~~~
vx17h
Yes, there's a Privacy Status in p≡p, there being four different states: no
color (mostly today: insufficient crypto, weak crypto, unknown), yellow/orange
for accepted, transparent and well implemented crypto, green for crypto
avoiding the MITM (Man-In-The-Middle) possibility (after the involved peers
checked their Trustwords and accepted them to be trustworthy) and red if the
p≡p engine detects an attack.

Cf. the documentation for screenshots how this looks (nowadays):
[https://prettyeasyprivacy.com/docs](https://prettyeasyprivacy.com/docs)

~~~
vx17h
Messages from or to a contact can also show red, I forgot to mention, if the
user decides that the key pair used by that contact is not trustworthy. That
can make sense if you see from the contents of a message (and subsequently
perhaps by a phone call, adding evidence to that) that someone's in between or
the key pair in place is not really belonging to the contact, but made up.

------
newscracker
Mods, can we have a "Show HN" prefix for this please?

I didn't realize this was just a discussion thread here, and I opened two tabs
like I usually do - one for the main link and one for the HN thread. In this
case I got two tabs with the same HN thread. :)

